# FINELINE HYDRAULICS HOUSTON TX



## 1979mc

Since fineline  doesn't get on layitlow much I decided to start him a topic. Anybody who has had work done by Al at fineline hydraulics feel free to post up his work. This is my 79 monte that was recently done by FINELINE :biggrin: 

Big Al hard at work :biggrin: Mick in the back ground trying to see the top secret work. :0 





























here is the upper caprice arms that were reinforced and molded. They still need to be smoothed a little more before chrome.













































bulldogin'


----------



## 1979mc

Where you at Mick????? Post up some of the million pics you have :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc




----------



## lone star

Al is a stand up cat, he's helped me on 2 cars already and we got a 3rd in the works, everything from basic install to full frame wraps. and hardlines all done out the house.

even works on valentine's day in the rain :biggrin: 










i trusted him to work on my 60 rag


































cadillac coupe


----------



## lone star

4 pump 12 battery


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## texasgold

did the work on my LS :biggrin: 















































more then satasfied


----------



## tequilalow57

i have seen some of his work ,its bad ass , real good bro keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2009, 10:17 AM~13144000
> *4 pump 12 battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that wardo's cadillac?


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2009, 10:04 AM~13143931
> *Al is a stand up cat, he's helped me on 2 cars already and we got a 3rd in the works, everything from basic install to full frame wraps. and hardlines all done out the house.
> 
> even works on valentine's day in the rain  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i trusted him to work on my 60 rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cadillac coupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 look at the 60. damn that bish is clean kenny. Al's gonna be mad.lol he told me no pictures. :angry: that why one of the first ones i posted had him in it. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2009, 10:58 AM~13144142
> *did the work on my LS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more then satasfied
> *


I saw this one in the making. looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 1 2009, 11:52 AM~13144423
> *I saw this one in the making. looks good homie :biggrin:
> *


next week to the paint shop (same guy that did shanes car), and the interior will be getting worked on too


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2009, 11:54 AM~13144432
> *next week to the paint shop (same guy that did shanes car), and the interior will be getting worked on too
> *


you talking about walter? :0 the dude gets down.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 1 2009, 12:00 PM~13144461
> *you talking about walter? :0  the dude gets down.
> *


yup...real talent


----------



## switches4life

ttt 4 the homie


----------



## 1979mc




----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 1 2009, 10:49 AM~13144415
> *:0 look at the 60. damn that bish is clean kenny. Al's gonna be mad.lol he told me no pictures. :angry: that why one of the first ones i posted had him in it. :biggrin:
> *


sup homie thanks for helping me/us out today. we got it done :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2009, 06:02 PM~13146563
> *sup homie thanks for helping me/us out today. we got it done  :biggrin:
> *


no prob homie  .................heres a sneak peek. but thats it......


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 1 2009, 07:25 PM~13147135
> *no prob homie  .................heres a sneak peek. but thats it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol. it looks like an ass backwards donk. jacked up with some three inch wheels. :roflmao:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 1 2009, 06:54 PM~13146943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 1 2009, 07:25 PM~13147135
> *no prob homie  .................heres a sneak peek. but thats it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SoTexCustomz

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SoTexCustomz, lone star
sup Ken, any more pics of that deuce?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Mar 1 2009, 07:39 PM~13147777
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SoTexCustomz, lone star
> sup Ken, any more pics of that deuce?
> *


what duece


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2009, 08:56 PM~13147970
> *what duece
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2009, 08:56 PM~13147970
> *what duece
> *


   :dunno:


----------



## IndividualsCC

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 28 2009, 10:47 PM~13141227
> *Where you at Mick????? Post up some of the million pics you have :biggrin:
> *


I got ya dawg... hard to find pics cause Al never wants to take credit for anything.....It's all for the love of it. :biggrin: 

Blast from the past....









He did this setup bout 10 years ago....and the neglect in this trunk wasnt due to him.... :angry: 









The Homie Flaco

















Shane...

























My old bubble...









































Al does clean work for doing the back-yard boogie. He passionate bout lo-lo's and can't keep his driveway/garage clear to work on his own shit.... :angry: :twak: :biggrin: But I'm shut up...cause he doing my frame, undercarriage, and setup for the Ace. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

I think thats me driving in this pic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 








:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Mar 2 2009, 06:19 AM~13151148
> *
> 
> Al does clean work for doing the back-yard boogie. He passionate bout lo-lo's and can't keep his driveway/garage clear to work on his own shit.... :angry:  :twak:  :biggrin:  But I'm shut up...cause he doing my frame, undercarriage, and setup for the Ace.  :biggrin:
> *


get in line........ :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga

damn all those setups look real good where is this guy located i need some help with my setup


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Mar 2 2009, 02:12 PM~13154453
> *damn all those setups look real good where is this guy located i need some help with my setup
> *


northwest


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Mar 2 2009, 01:12 PM~13154453
> *damn all those setups look real good where is this guy located i need some help with my setup
> *


ican put u in contact with him, he doesnt get on layitlow much. pm me for details


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 2 2009, 08:06 AM~13151537
> *I think thats me driving in this pic :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


no disrepect to anyone, but she has a mean three wheel... :0 :0


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 2 2009, 06:19 PM~13156520
> *no disrepect to anyone, but she has a mean three wheel... :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks for the props homies...first time seeing this, I appreciate it


----------



## texasgold

:worship:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Mar 2 2009, 08:25 PM~13157741
> *Thanks for the props homies...first time seeing this, I appreciate it
> *


no prob bro  keep up the good work :biggrin: I'll be bringing the monte back when I get my new free adex in. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


----------



## (ROLLIN)

nice work mang..


----------



## lone star




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star




----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Mar 1 2009, 09:39 PM~13147777
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SoTexCustomz, lone star
> sup Ken, any more pics of that deuce?
> *


KEEP IT ON DA DOWN LOW, NO ONE IS SUPPOSE TO KNOW THAT SOMEONE IS BUILDING HIM A HOPPER!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 08:04 PM~13241424
> *KEEP IT ON DA DOWN LOW, NO ONE IS SUPPOSE TO KNOW HIS BUILDING A HOPPER!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star

damn u still making excuses and the car isnt no where near done funny.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 11:02 AM~13278842
> *damn u still making I KNOW HOW TO BUILD HOPPERS....... *


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 10:36 AM~13279413
> *I KNOW HOW TO BUILD HOPPERS.......
> *


u dont know whats going on with the 62, u seem more worried about it than me!!! im not getting anything built. i guess u want me to make the welder and plasma cutter and dig a well in my backyard to get the oil for the pumps too huh,,,,excuses. u want me to post up pics of shit that ive built right out of my own garage, u still will think of an excuse to make. :uh: :uh: 












:loco:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 01:51 PM~13279843
> *u dont know whats going on with the 62, u seem more worried about it than me!!! im not getting anything built.  i guess u want me to make the welder and plasma cutter  and dig a well in my backyard to get the oil for the pumps too huh,,,,excuses. u want me to post up pics of shit that ive built right out of my own garage, u still will think of an excuse to make.  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :loco:
> *


THAT SHIT IS COMONG OFF HOMIE THAT WAS JUST TEMP... U SHOULDNT BE WORRIED ABOUT HOW IT LOOKS U SHOULD BE WORRIED OF HOW HIGH IT HOPS!!!!


----------



## lone star

yea so anyways man this topic was meant for my homie's backyard boogie, not to go back and forth with you or anyone, u know theres the houston topic for that


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 01:51 PM~13279843
> *u dont know whats going on with the 62, u seem more worried about it than me!!! im not getting anything built.  i guess u want me to make the welder and plasma cutter  and dig a well in my backyard to get the oil for the pumps too huh,,,,excuses. u want me to post up pics of shit that ive built right out of my own garage, u still will think of an excuse to make.  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :loco:
> *


OH BY DA WAY THATS A RADICAL HOPPER, AND I'VE SEEN WORSE SHIT THAN THE SHIT I DID ON THIS AXLE....... LOOKS LOKI UR THE ONE WITH EXCUSES, JUST MAKE SURE THAT BITCH HOPS EVERYTHING ELSE IS BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 01:58 PM~13279889
> *yea so anyways man this topic was meant for my homie's backyard boogie, not to go back and forth with you or anyone, u know theres the houston topic for that
> *


 :biggrin: UR RIGHT......


----------



## RAGALAC

Ttt for da homie al....he did my suspension parts reinforced extended n molded great work for a great price!!! :thumbsup: 

Will be takin em da lac back when it gets back in my hands to put some of dat hotshit in da trunk


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2009, 01:26 PM~13280072
> *Ttt for da homie al....he did my suspension parts reinforced extended n molded great work for a great price!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Will be takin em da lac back when it gets back in my hands to put some of dat hotshit in da trunk
> *


 :cheesy: ttt


----------



## switches4life

:0 :0 good topic :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2009, 02:26 PM~13280072
> *Ttt for da homie al....he did my suspension parts reinforced extended n molded great work for a great price!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Will be takin em da lac back when it gets back in my hands to put some of dat hotshit in da trunk
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2009, 03:29 PM~13280428
> *:0  :0  good topic :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: QUE NO?


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2009, 02:29 PM~13280428
> *:0  :0  good topic :biggrin:
> *


why thank you :biggrin: ttt for the homie Al


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 14 2009, 03:21 PM~13281013
> *why thank you :biggrin: ttt for the homie Al
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

ck this out, i need a number to holla the dude of FIneline, need some wk done... can anyone help?.....


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

PM SENT


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Mar 20 2009, 05:37 PM~13339922
> *PM SENT
> *


ttt wut up Al :wave:


----------



## lone star




----------



## 1979mc

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star

hoa called said thats yo assss


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn+Mar 19 2009, 10:35 AM~13325126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ck this out, i need a number to holla the dude of FIneline, need some wk done... can anyone help?.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FineLine_@Mar 20 2009, 05:37 PM~13339922
> *PM SENT
> *


  on call :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc

:0 you know you want to juice it Al :cheesy: but not this one.............not yet anyways :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 7 2009, 07:59 PM~13511798
> *:0 you know you want to juice it Al  :cheesy:  but not this one.............not yet anyways :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yours?


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 7 2009, 09:02 PM~13511825
> *yours?
> *


 :yes: new addition


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 7 2009, 09:02 PM~13511825
> *yours?
> *


i saw the ls pics. looks badass. i need to see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 7 2009, 08:05 PM~13511854
> *i saw the ls pics. looks badass. i need to see it in person :biggrin:
> *


its a work in progress...but its getting there...i want to get it as clean as possible to hit the streets


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 7 2009, 09:08 PM~13511892
> *its a work in progress...but its getting there...i want to get it as clean as possible to hit the streets
> *


yeah thats what i'm tryin to do with the 79 before i release it :0


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 7 2009, 07:09 PM~13511908
> *yeah thats what i'm tryin to do with the 79 before i release it :0
> *


you already leaps ahead of some people


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2009, 09:11 PM~13511934
> *you already leaps ahead of some people
> *


:blushes: thanks bro. i shouldn't have bought the lac though now the monte will just take a little longer to finish


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 7 2009, 07:15 PM~13511982
> *:blushes: thanks bro. i shouldn't have bought the lac though now the monte will just take a little longer to finish
> *


my homie was asking if i knew anyone with a 2 dr coupe, u interested in selling it??


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2009, 10:25 PM~13512199
> *my homie was asking if i knew anyone with a 2 dr coupe, u interested in selling it??
> *


 :no: but give me a minute and i'll send you a link


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

hey homie i got a s 10 and i want 2 install a 2 pump set up with f b s s how much r ready have the set up


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

You want a basic install only


----------



## lone star

naw he wants the the fine line muthafuckin special :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

give me a bad ass install


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

let me know how much


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 8 2009, 06:19 PM~13520852
> *give me a bad ass install
> *


what do you mean bad ass? fullwrap? ext and reinforced upper/lowers? just the stress points? chain bridge? do you want that bish to do back flips? play dead? :0


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 10 2009, 05:24 AM~13536526
> *what do you mean bad ass? fullwrap? ext and reinforced upper/lowers? just the stress points? chain bridge? do you want that bish to do back flips? play dead? :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal+Apr 8 2009, 04:19 PM~13520852-->
> 
> 
> 
> give me a bad ass install
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1979mc_@Apr 10 2009, 05:24 AM~13536526
> *what do you mean bad ass? fullwrap? ext and reinforced upper/lowers? just the stress points? chain bridge? do you want that bish to do back flips? play dead? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin: TTT FOR THE HOMIE AL


----------



## 1979mc

HEY AL POST SOME PICS OF THE TOP SECRET PROJECT :0


----------



## lone star




----------



## Cali-Tex

Looks Like I found the right spot to get my Hyrdos done..God lookin' out 1979mc


----------



## Cali-Tex

Hey Al..I'll be hittin' you up when the tax $$ comes back next month..ha,ha..


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Cali-Tex_@Apr 17 2009, 06:46 PM~13609210
> *Looks Like I found the right spot to get my Hyrdos done..God lookin' out 1979mc
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 10 2009, 08:23 PM~13543090
> *HEY AL POST SOME PICS OF THE TOP SECRET PROJECT :0
> *


*X2*


----------



## flakejobrob

Anybody got a number for fineline?? I'm looking for a shop in Texas!! Ready to order a setup asap! :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Ill post pics when im a lil further along. As far as getting set ups I dont have a hook up cuz i dont have a shop. I do this part time out of my house as a stress reliever. I can point you in the right direction to get a good set up....(pitbull). Ill pm you my number


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by flakejobrob_@Apr 20 2009, 09:22 PM~13635859
> *Anybody got a number for fineline??  I'm looking for a shop in Texas!!  Ready to order a setup asap! :biggrin:
> *


just order the setup straight from the company you want. fineline only does the installs. send him a pm me and he'll get back to you


----------



## 1979mc




----------



## ROBERTO G

any updates on the rag 67?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Right now I have the whole front end tore down. Im going to pull the motor so i can get the whole crossmember. I think Im going to go ahead and pull the body up to get the center of the frame to play it safe. Ill post some pics when Mr. Lonestar comes back over and show me how.


----------



## ROBERTO G

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29916


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 21 2009, 05:42 PM~13646860
> *Right now I have the whole front end tore down. Im going to pull the motor so i can get the whole crossmember. I think Im going to go ahead and pull the body up to get the center of the frame to play it safe. Ill post some pics when Mr. Lonestar comes back over and show me how.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 21 2009, 07:42 PM~13646860
> *Right now I have the whole front end tore down. Im going to pull the motor so i can get the whole crossmember. I think Im going to go ahead and pull the body up to get the center of the frame to play it safe. Ill post some pics when Mr. Lonestar comes back over and show me how.
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 21 2009, 07:42 PM~13646860
> *Right now I have the whole front end tore down. Im going to pull the motor so i can get the whole crossmember. I think Im going to go ahead and pull the body up to get the center of the frame to play it safe. Ill post some pics when Mr. Lonestar comes back over and show me how.
> *


TELL LONESTAR TO GET OVER THERE TO GET THE PIX OR I WILL........... :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Heres one of my uppers extended and molded. theyll be chromed later. Still gotta clean them up


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 24 2009, 02:54 PM~13680233
> *Heres one of my uppers extended and molded. theyll be chromed later. Still gotta clean them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 , NICE, molding aint that easy


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

thanks homie..yea molding is a pain in the ass sometimes


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 24 2009, 02:54 PM~13680233
> *Heres one of my uppers extended and molded. theyll be chromed later. Still gotta clean them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE !!*


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 24 2009, 04:54 PM~13680233
> *Heres one of my uppers extended and molded. theyll be chromed later. Still gotta clean them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Heres a couple of the backend of my frame. Im not going to sand it untill its all done.


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 25 2009, 09:13 AM~13685210
> *Heres a couple of the backend of my frame. Im not going to sand it untill its all done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sexy :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 24 2009, 06:21 PM~13681777
> *thanks homie..yea molding is a pain in the ass sometimes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AVI


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 25 2009, 09:13 AM~13685210
> *Heres a couple of the backend of my frame. Im not going to sand it untill its all done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


welds dont look bad :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 24 2009, 03:54 PM~13680233
> *Heres one of my uppers extended and molded. theyll be chromed later. Still gotta clean them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 might have you do a pair for me, cause they looking nice :cheesy:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Im ready when you are Fredo


----------



## lone star

he prolly still a asleep, too many budlight last nite


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 11:51 AM~13279843
> *u dont know whats going on with the 62, u seem more worried about it than me!!! im not getting anything built.  i guess u want me to make the welder and plasma cutter  and dig a well in my backyard to get the oil for the pumps too huh,,,,excuses. u want me to post up pics of shit that ive built right out of my own garage, u still will think of an excuse to make.  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :loco:
> *


not 2 knock anbody but that fab work leaves a lot 2 be desired :uh: they could have jus spent tha extra cheese and got some tele-scoping cylinders


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

I think that was temporary. If im not mistaken this car now has telescopics


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 26 2009, 06:21 PM~13695931
> *I think that was temporary. If im not mistaken this car now has telescopics
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lone star

cars that fine line has lifted..


































coming soon one day  










:biggrin:


----------



## lone star

coming soon.....real soon










in stock and on sale


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2009, 09:34 PM~13696789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon.....real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in stock and on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that glasshouse is bad ass and look at all those goodies :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 26 2009, 08:28 PM~13696706-->
> 
> 
> 
> cars that fine line has lifted..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Apr 26 2009, 08:34 PM~13696789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon.....real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in stock and on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## acosta512

Seen his work on MR 512s Fleetwood attention to detail is taken on it.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 24 2009, 04:54 PM~13680233
> *Heres one of my uppers extended and molded. theyll be chromed later. Still gotta clean them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold

:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 10 2009, 09:44 PM~13847010
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 10 2009, 08:52 PM~13847110
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


by the end of the summer, we will be hitting them streets hard :cheesy: 

nice little line up


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 10 2009, 07:52 PM~13847110
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


og simmons said hes tired of hear our shit :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

:0 ttt


----------



## lone star

is chads car done yet.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Ima try to finish it before we hit kentucky...we'll see vato loco


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Mar 1 2009, 05:54 PM~13146943-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-acosta512_@Apr 27 2009, 05:27 PM~13707254
> *Seen his work on MR 512s Fleetwood attention to detail is taken on it.
> *


----------



## texasgold

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC

Rides lookin good...........I don't think I can take my bucket over there ...it ain't clean enuff to be finelined....


----------



## lone star

illl be over in a little bit to sweep the shop :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2009, 06:57 AM~13910691
> *illl be over in a little bit to sweep the shop  :biggrin:
> *


how but you sweep the back yard :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 17 2009, 08:20 AM~13911101
> *how but you sweep the back yard :biggrin:
> *


need backhoe for that


----------



## lone star

pics of newest install please


----------



## fgfhdd

http://www.tradeshoes9.com


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by fgfhdd_@Jun 1 2009, 08:56 PM~14066360
> *http://www.tradeshoes9.com
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star

ahem, pics of newest install please


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Ok here it is....


----------



## lone star

og simmons back on the switch after 14 years!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jun 6 2009, 04:34 PM~14112764
> *Ok here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jun 6 2009, 02:34 PM~14112764
> *Ok here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star

:h5:


----------



## bigdog73

were is this guy located at i want to install hard wire lines on my 73


----------



## bigdog73

were is this guy located at i want to install hard lines on my 73


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by bigdog73_@Jul 4 2009, 10:31 AM~14378949
> *were is this guy located at i want to install hard lines on my 73
> *


nw


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by bigdog73_@Jul 4 2009, 08:30 AM~14378944
> *were is this guy located at i want to install hard wire lines on my 73
> *


290 and 1960 area


----------



## bigdog73

contact info?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

pm sent for the 73 homie


----------



## lone star

is the 67 coming out to play next weekend


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

hopefully it will. I need to go get the balljoints and bushings for the uppers.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 5 2009, 10:25 AM~14384269-->
> 
> 
> 
> is the 67 coming out to play next weekend
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FineLine_@Jul 5 2009, 02:07 PM~14385303
> *hopefully it will. I need to go get the balljoints and bushings for the uppers.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jul 5 2009, 01:07 PM~14385303
> *hopefully it will. I need to go get the balljoints and bushings for the uppers.
> *


*POST SOME PICS OF THE 67...*


----------



## 1984 ELKY

hey how can i get hold of him need work on my elky


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1984 ELKY_@Jul 14 2009, 01:33 PM~14471182
> *hey how can i get hold of him need work on my elky
> *


you can pm him. and ill call him and tell him check his pm's. and yall go from there


----------



## 1984 ELKY

thanks


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks lonestar.. got a cold glass of you know what here for you lookin out


----------



## lone star

i still havent found that stuff, where u buy it at?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Foodtown or Walmart


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jul 14 2009, 08:25 PM~14474507
> *Foodtown or Walmart
> *


that was your 67 at the picnic? thats a clean motherfucker


----------



## texasgold

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc

:wave: what up homies


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

GOT THEM IN STOCK!!! HIT ME UP 4 A PRICE!!!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 14 2009, 06:50 PM~14474816
> *that was your 67 at the picnic? thats a clean motherfucker
> *


Yea tht was mine.. Thanks for the props. i didnt see but 2 65s. was your there


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jul 24 2009, 01:06 PM~14570534
> *Yea tht was mine.. Thanks for the props. i didnt see but 2 65s. was your there
> *


:rofl: no, plus mine is a 4 door :rofl:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> GOT THEM IN STOCK!!! HIT ME UP 4 A PRICE!!!
> PMed homie


----------



## lone star

pics of latest project in the driveway....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> GOT THEM IN STOCK!!! HIT ME UP 4 A PRICE!!!
> PMed homie
Click to expand...


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2009, 04:25 PM~14572541
> *pics of latest project in the driveway....
> *


 :0


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jul 23 2009, 08:20 AM~14558878
> *:wave: what up homies
> *


Whats up MC. your car should be close to it hitting tha street right


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2009, 02:25 PM~14572541
> *pics of latest project in the driveway....
> *


I will but right now im waiting on some parts. This one was just a new rack and rearrange the way it was. Ill post a before and after soon


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jul 25 2009, 11:59 AM~14579198
> *I will but right now im waiting on some parts. This one was just a new rack and rearrange the way it was. Ill post a before and after soon
> *


takin the junk out the trunk and puttin in the new shit


----------



## texasgold




----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## lone star




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Tryin to help a homie out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490993


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jun 6 2009, 02:34 PM~14112764
> *Ok here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i likes that shit chad got a big dog setup not that weenie shit that cuts for up and down like some people i know out there chad u taken shit to another level out there playa big up :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2009, 02:25 PM~14572541
> *pics of latest project in the driveway....
> *


:0 NO. NOBODY WANA SEE DAT POS.....


----------



## TRAVIESO87

hey homie how much would a frame wrap on a 87 caprice 2dr run?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

pmed Travieso


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Aug 7 2009, 03:34 PM~14704701
> *pmed Travieso
> *


thanks homie great price!


----------



## RAGALAC

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Ragalacs before pics....


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

This is the kind of during pics. ill put the final ones up tomorrow. I got to too hot to put the heavy ass batteries in today.


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine+Aug 7 2009, 07:31 PM~14707431-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ragalacs before pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :ugh: :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FineLine_@Aug 7 2009, 07:35 PM~14707463
> *This is the kind of during pics. ill put the final ones up tomorrow. I got to too hot to put the heavy ass batteries in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOOOWEEEEE!!! NOW DATS A B"I"G FUCKIN DIFFERENCE!!!! MR. FINELINE PUTTIN IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Aug 7 2009, 09:31 PM~14707431
> *Ragalacs before pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

lookin good budd y


----------



## RAGALAC

FUCKA ***** NAMED HOME OWNERS ASSOSIATION........WE BACKYARD BOOGIENG OVER HERE!!!!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

This is as far as Im going on this ride. Mr ragalac is going to wrap it up when the other two batteries come in.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Heres the next victim. This one Im just cleaning up the set up and making it work again...budget build


----------



## SHOELACES

looking good bro!


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Aug 7 2009, 07:35 PM~14707463
> *This is the kind of during pics. ill put the final ones up tomorrow. I got to too hot to put the heavy ass batteries in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 14 2009, 11:00 AM~14769219
> *looking good bro!
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks Switches


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Aug 14 2009, 08:03 AM~14767627
> *This is as far as Im going on this ride. Mr ragalac is going to wrap it up when the other two batteries come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ther go dat junk in da trunk mayne!!! B"I"G THNKS TO DA HOMIE AL AKA MR FINELINE FOR CLEANING THIS UP FOR ME AND GETTIN DA TRUNK LOOKIN RIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

see ya sunday sucka


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Aug 14 2009, 10:03 AM~14767627
> *This is as far as Im going on this ride. Mr ragalac is going to wrap it up when the other two batteries come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2009, 07:24 PM~14773439
> *see ya sunday sucka
> *


:uh: mr fineline said he gon molly *** u if u don't give em his mula.....just sayin....:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Aug 14 2009, 10:03 AM~14767627
> *This is as far as Im going on this ride. Mr ragalac is going to wrap it up when the other two batteries come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2009, 07:38 PM~14810497
> *:uh: mr fineline said he gon molly *** u if u don't give em his mula.....just sayin....:0
> *


u owe him, i owe you. so he gonna molly *** you first.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

someone pay me dam it


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2009, 08:16 PM~14822365
> *u owe him, i owe you. so he gonna molly *** you first.
> *


Ain't trippin...he got a whole 62 impala rollin chassis that he can send to da metal rad for bout wat u owe him.......


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2009, 06:23 PM~14832342
> *Ain't trippin...he got a whole 62 impala rollin chassis that he can send to da metal rad for bout wat u owe him.......
> *


u let me worry about the 62 unior


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> GOT THEM IN STOCK!!! HIT ME UP 4 A PRICE!!!
> PMed homie
> 
> 
> 
> WUTS THE TICKET?
Click to expand...


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## RAGALAC

Were da pics of da xxxxxxxlarge jumbo flake cutty!!!!??? :0


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

lol im doin it little by little. The homie ran into some financial probs. Ill post pics next week


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Aug 29 2009, 09:16 PM~14922497
> *lol im doin it little by little. The homie ran into some financial probs. Ill post pics next week
> *


 :0 so you do payment plans just like .....


----------



## lone star

payment plans only for repeat costumers


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy




----------



## RAGALAC

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 2 2009, 12:41 PM~14960417
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

I dont normally do payment plans, the homie got laid off the day after he droped it off and its not his daily. He also told me he wants to still do it so I made an ezception.


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Sep 2 2009, 06:51 PM~14963834
> *I dont normally do payment plans, the homie got laid off the day after he droped it off and its not his daily. He also told me he wants to still do it so I made an ezception.
> *


Fuck all dat!! Payment plan wit interest!!!! Shit how they think we gota pay da HOA off so they won't fuck wit da homie?????


----------



## ROBERTO G

:0


----------



## lone star

see ya soon, see ya real soon


----------



## mrbg

nice


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2009, 04:52 PM~15061319
> *see ya soon, see ya real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you beat me to the MC Kenny :angry: :angry: :angry: 





























































:biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Sep 16 2009, 07:22 AM~15096494
> *Damn you beat me to the MC Kenny :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


gotta move quick :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Sep 16 2009, 07:22 AM~15096494
> *Damn you beat me to the MC Kenny :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


You dont need another mc homie..you have the godfather of all g body


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Aug 14 2009, 08:11 AM~14767685
> *Heres the next victim. This one Im just cleaning up the set up and making it work again...budget build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Heres the update pic of this car over a month later. I cant even get ahold of this guy. heres the new pics


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by FineLine+Sep 16 2009, 09:14 PM~15102741-->
> 
> 
> 
> You dont need another mc homie..you have the godfather of all g body
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but damn that bitch is clean and all there. :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Sep 16 2009, 11:30 AM~15097454
> *gotta move quick  :biggrin:
> *


I see that fucking with you :0


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Sep 20 2009, 08:49 PM~15136914
> *Heres the update pic of this car over a month later. I cant even get ahold of this guy. heres the new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 u put a lien on it yet so u can keep it???? Lol


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Im bout to...havent heard from him in a long time.


----------



## lone star

park it on the street, im almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## lone star

countdown :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2009, 01:20 PM~15192944
> *countdown  :biggrin:
> *


what are we counting?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Sep 26 2009, 02:05 PM~15193666
> *what are we counting?
> *


days til the LS goes under the knife.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2009, 04:46 PM~15193824
> *days til the LS goes under the knife.
> *


baller


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2009, 04:46 PM~15193824
> *days til the LS goes under the knife.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 26 2009, 03:32 PM~15194052
> *baller
> *


its not new shit, just cleaned up a used setup :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

ttt


----------



## gottie

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc

Sunday bump


----------



## lone star

u ready?










:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2009, 04:26 PM~15264927
> *u ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no weenie setups *****


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2009, 02:26 PM~15264927
> *u ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U ain't ready for all dat k.woods...


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

I already told u Im ready. I got something clean and simple in mind


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Oct 6 2009, 08:51 PM~15286823
> *I already told u Im ready. I got something clean and simple in mind
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Oct 6 2009, 06:51 PM~15286823
> *I already told u Im ready. I got something clean and simple in mind
> *


Need da walt reccesion special.... nothin more nothin less


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Oct 6 2009, 06:51 PM~15286823
> *I already told u Im ready. I got something clean and simple in mind
> *


just still waitign on the dam slow down so i can have the pumps plumbed and ready


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2009, 06:59 AM~15290723
> *just still waitign on the dam slow down so i can have the pumps plumbed and ready
> *


no slow down swang it!


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 7 2009, 08:24 AM~15291613
> *no slow down swang it!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 7 2009, 08:24 AM~15291613
> *no slow down swang it!
> *


uh no


----------



## lone star

ready when you are chief, all i need to buy is some oil ey


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 7 2009, 08:24 AM~15291613
> *no slow down swang it!
> *


He ain't got it in em.....he scared....:0 :0


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2009, 06:08 PM~15296674
> *ready when you are chief, all i need to buy is some oil ey
> *


Someone snuck a frame in so i gotta put in a lil work into it right quick. so now it will be next week before it can start on it vato loco.


----------



## lone star

oh


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life




----------



## lone star

just left fine line, got a waiting list going on over there

some touch ups, and simple hardlines on this one..




























this one is up next 










snuck one in , :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2009, 04:04 PM~15387608
> *just left fine line, got a waiting list going on over there
> 
> some touch ups, and simple hardlines on this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is up next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snuck one in ,  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Damn dude..do u have a 007 camera or something. I was standing by you the whole time and didnt notice u were snappin pics. the garage is messier than i thought


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Oct 18 2009, 09:53 AM~15392311
> *Damn dude..do u have a 007 camera or something. I was standing by you the whole time and didnt notice u were snappin pics. the garage is messier than i thought
> *


i got a camera in my sunglasses...


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2009, 12:36 PM~15392918
> *i got  a camera in my sunglasses...
> *


 :uh: LOL, NO MANCHES :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2009, 02:04 PM~15387608
> *just left fine line, got a waiting list going on over there
> 
> some touch ups, and simple hardlines on this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is up next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snuck one in ,  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Mayne....al u must have a fridge full of redbulls...too much work !!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2009, 08:15 PM~15394521
> *:uh: LOL, NO MANCHES :biggrin:
> *


ITS NEVER TOO MUCH WORK!! :uh:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

yea its coo with me. only bad thing is i work a lot of hrs at work, that lows me down in the garage.


----------



## gottie

> just left fine line, got a waiting list going on over there
> 
> some touch ups, and simple hardlines on this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Oct 19 2009, 05:07 PM~15404883
> *yea its coo with me. only bad thing is i work a lot of hrs at work, that lows me down in the garage.
> *


hire help... :biggrin: .


----------



## STRICTLY1

VERY NICE WORK BROS. HIT ME UP FOR FITTINGS AND HOSES OR HARDLINE I CAN BEAT ANY PRICE ON THE MARKET TODAY........


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 19 2009, 06:11 PM~15405669
> *VERY NICE WORK BROS. HIT ME UP FOR FITTINGS AND HOSES OR HARDLINE I CAN BEAT ANY PRICE ON THE MARKET TODAY........
> *


really , whats the price for 3/8 stainless line .049....and half inch stainless line also....tube nuts and sleeves also...


----------



## LOW_INC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2009, 02:04 PM~15387608
> *just left fine line, got a waiting list going on over there
> 
> some touch ups, and simple hardlines on this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is up next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snuck one in ,  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


linc frame??


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2009, 07:12 PM~15405683
> *really , whats the price for 3/8 stainless line .049....and half inch stainless line also....tube nuts and sleeves also...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star

is my car ready yet, thanks


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 19 2009, 07:04 PM~15406354
> *linc frame??
> *


:0 its the "fineline secret weapon" :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2009, 07:31 PM~15415963
> *:0 its the "fineline secret weapon" :0
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2009, 02:41 PM~15414615
> *is my car ready yet, thanks
> *


I prolly wont start on it till sat........hopefully


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Oct 22 2009, 06:25 PM~15438535
> *I prolly wont start on it till sat........hopefully
> *


Fuck his car....don't tell em I said dat tho....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:0 








[/quote]


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> :0
> I read ya loud and Slim


----------



## RAGALAC

> :0
> I read ya loud and Slim
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck his frame and the other bucket.......time to work on da vertand get it sailing and dippin down dat 1960!!!:0 :0 :0
Click to expand...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2009, 12:09 AM~15477365
> *Fuck his frame and the other bucket.......time to work on da vertand get it sailing and dippin down dat 1960!!!:0 :0 :0
> *


How about u finish yo shit so u can start sailin and dippin suckaaaaaaa and fuck yo lac wit da roof in da back


----------



## lone star

see ya tonight should i bring my camera


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2009, 04:54 PM~15494653
> *see ya tonight should i bring my camera
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2009, 02:54 PM~15494653
> *see ya tonight should i bring my camera
> *


Pics??? :dunno:


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star

mr fineline almost finished with my newest project

complete install, stress point job, hardlines 1/2 inch camera phone pics i take better pics once the car comes home..



















got the trunk cups so no squeeks










just basic 2 pump 6 battery 72v, 4 switch setup


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 05:46 PM~15601121
> *mr fineline almost finished with my newest project
> 
> complete install, stress point job, hardlines 1/2 inch camera phone pics i take better pics once the car comes home..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the trunk cups so no squeeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just basic 2 pump 6 battery 72v, 4 switch setup
> *


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Heres the finished product..as soon as I started this car they put me on 12 hrs at work so it took a lil longer to do.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 9 2009, 08:31 PM~15614155
> *Heres the finished product..as soon  as I started this car they put me on 12 hrs at work so it  took a lil longer to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very satisfied with the work,


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 9 2009, 09:31 PM~15614155
> *Heres the finished product..as soon  as I started this car they put me on 12 hrs at work so it  took a lil longer to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean work !


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 9 2009, 07:31 PM~15614155
> *Heres the finished product..as soon  as I started this car they put me on 12 hrs at work so it  took a lil longer to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 07:46 PM~15601121
> *mr fineline almost finished with my newest project
> 
> complete install, stress point job, hardlines 1/2 inch camera phone pics i take better pics once the car comes home..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the trunk cups so no squeeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just basic 2 pump 6 battery 72v, 4 switch setup
> *


loookn good :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

Mayne...wats next on the agenda now????


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2009, 10:49 PM~15616132
> *Mayne...wats next on the agenda now????
> *


vacation


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2009, 10:49 PM~15616132
> *Mayne...wats next on the agenda now????
> *


Yea ima try to relax for a couple of weeks


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Heres some shots of a street cruiser commin out soon..


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 12 2009, 08:17 PM~15650490
> *Heres some shots of a street cruiser commin out soon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 12 2009, 09:17 PM~15650490
> *Heres some shots of a street cruiser commin out soon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work, spacially that rear axle


----------



## spook

keep up the good work...


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

thanks for the props homies


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 12 2009, 10:17 PM~15650490
> *Heres some shots of a street cruiser commin out soon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 12 2009, 11:17 PM~15650490
> *Heres some shots of a street cruiser commin out soon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Nice


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

what the rate on a basic two pump set on a uncut cutlass


----------



## switches4life

ttt


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 15 2009, 06:39 PM~15673344
> *what the rate on a basic two pump set on a uncut cutlass
> *


PM sent


----------



## spook

i need a set of deep cups and a #6x#6x#6 tee.
im by austin tx. price


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## ROBERTO G

:0


----------



## RAGALAC

HOA CALLED....SAID GET DAT RAGETY WHITE BUCKET OUT OF YO DRIVEWAY AND SEND IT TO DA JUNKYARD :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 28 2009, 09:37 PM~13141148
> *Since fineline   doesn't get on layitlow much I decided to start him a topic. Anybody who has had work done by Al at fineline hydraulics feel free to post up his work. This is my 79 monte that was recently done by FINELINE :biggrin:
> 
> Big Al hard at work :biggrin: Mick in the back ground trying to see the top secret work. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the upper caprice arms that were reinforced and molded. They still need to be smoothed a little more before chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bulldogin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Screenz

Need a quote on a setup similar to that ls you just did, for my work car 86 cutlass. Looking to get it done right after the holidays THANKS!


----------



## da_six4

how much is a basic two pump set up for my 64 i need everythin but the batteris....dont need installed just the setup


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by da_six4_@Dec 9 2009, 04:17 PM~15928166
> *how much is a basic two pump set up for my 64 i need everythin but the batteris....dont need installed just the setup
> *


fineline doesnt sell equipment. just installs...and repair and maintenance.....


----------



## da_six4

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2009, 06:07 PM~15928729
> *fineline doesnt sell equipment. just installs...and repair and maintenance.....
> *


my bad :uh:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Dec 9 2009, 03:58 PM~15927967
> *Need a quote on a setup similar to that ls you just did, for my work car 86 cutlass. Looking to get it done right after the holidays THANKS!
> *


pmed homie


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by da_six4_@Dec 9 2009, 06:42 PM~15929113
> *my bad :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: im sure he wont mind getting paid for making the order :cheesy:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Im thinkin bout starting to sell shit..jus not sure yet


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Dec 9 2009, 07:01 PM~15930133
> *Im thinkin bout starting to sell shit..jus not sure yet
> *


Do it. Do it. Do it.


----------



## texanheadturner

fuck whit dat south side boyz put it down


----------



## KING_JAMES

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2009, 10:05 PM~15930989
> *Do it. Do it. Do it.
> *


do it by a 1000 show them how to do it


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Dec 9 2009, 08:57 PM~15931742
> *fuck whit dat south side boyz put it down
> *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2009, 07:52 AM~15935425
> *
> *


x2


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Dec 9 2009, 08:57 PM~15931742
> *fuck whit dat south side boyz put it down
> *


no doubt about that..jus a long way to drive for us northwest siders..for a hose or check blablabla


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Dec 10 2009, 07:54 PM~15942909
> *no doubt about that..jus a long way to drive for us northwest siders..for a hose or check blablabla
> *


HEY LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY HOSES, FITTINGS, CHECK VALVES OR ANY TO DO WITH HYDRAULIC I CAN GET LIQUID FILLED GUAGES....


----------



## duceoutdaroof




----------



## Screenz

Dont forget about me


----------



## texasgold

finally took a pic of the Fineline touch that was done to may car :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

fineline also rebuilds adex and adel dumps. i took him an adel that had a slow internal leak and rebuilt it, no more leaks. good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## da_six4

wats up homie i bought a two pump set up from shorty how much do u charge to assemble the pumps and wire the switch plate...possibly fab a battery rack


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by da_six4_@Dec 22 2009, 02:44 PM~16059688
> *wats up homie i bought a two pump set up from shorty how much do u charge to assemble the pumps and wire the switch plate...possibly fab a battery rack
> *


pmed


----------



## duceoutdaroof

PM SENT


----------



## switches4life

TTT


----------



## Big_Money




----------



## lone star




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine+Apr 24 2009, 03:54 PM~13680233-->
> 
> 
> 
> Heres one of my uppers extended and molded. theyll be chromed later. Still gotta clean them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FineLine_@Apr 25 2009, 08:13 AM~13685210
> *Heres a couple of the backend of my frame. Im not going to sand it untill its all done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine+Aug 7 2009, 08:31 PM~14707431-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ragalacs before pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 08:35 PM~14707463
> *This is the kind of during pics. ill put the final ones up tomorrow. I got to too hot to put the heavy ass batteries in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FineLine_@Aug 14 2009, 09:03 AM~14767627
> *This is as far as Im going on this ride. Mr ragalac is going to wrap it up when the other two batteries come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Big_Money




----------



## ROBERTO G

finally actually payed attention to your 67.. bitch looks bad.
is that the og paint?


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 23 2009, 12:55 AM~16065317
> *PM SENT
> *


you finally ready? :0


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2010, 11:27 PM~16176376
> *finally actually payed attention to your 67.. bitch looks bad.
> is that the og paint?
> *


yea the original owner had it touched up but its og


----------



## lone star

fineline - where quality meets affordability


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2010, 06:05 AM~16201123
> *fineline - where quality meets affordability
> *


:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 27 2009, 10:36 PM~16106917
> *
> *











Time to see wat all that junk in da trunk will do


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 03:41 PM~16204294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to see wat all that junk in da trunk will do
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 04:41 PM~16204294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to see wat all that junk in da trunk will do
> *


LOOKS NICE AND WET :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 04:41 PM~16204294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to see wat all that junk in da trunk will do
> *


U get this junker rollin yet? Lookin good put back together


----------



## BIG_LOS




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

ok mr. cocoa pearl ima post ur set up by this weekend..jus gota go get some fittings


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 20 2010, 09:51 PM~16358057
> *ok mr. cocoa pearl ima post ur set up by this weekend..jus gota go get some fittings
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 20 2010, 10:51 PM~16358057
> *ok mr. cocoa pearl ima post ur set up by this weekend..jus gota go get some fittings
> *


Let dem know how you get down homie...........


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 4 2010, 10:02 AM~16178248
> *you finally ready? :0
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

fine line in the house :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

i heard this is next in line :0


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2010, 03:05 PM~16395624
> *i heard this is next in line  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have something soopa clean in mind


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2010, 06:05 PM~16395624
> *i heard this is next in line  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uh that car looks familiar :cheesy:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Heres Mr. Cocoa pearls whammy i jus finished..hope you like it!


----------



## sic713

me likey


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks homie


----------



## lone star

i want a fine line banner :biggrin:

and i also want my 72s back


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 26 2010, 09:19 PM~16421567
> *Heres Mr. Cocoa pearls whammy i jus finished..hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Setup came out clean homie. But don't consider yourself to be finished yet. There's 
more to come........
:biggrin: :0


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 26 2010, 07:19 PM~16421567
> *Heres Mr. Cocoa pearls whammy i jus finished..hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS REAL GOOOOD!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Jan 11 2010, 06:55 AM~16252825-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS NICE AND WET :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS AN OPTICAL ILLUSION :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FineLine_@Jan 26 2010, 07:19 PM~16421567
> *Heres Mr. Cocoa pearls whammy i jus finished..hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAYNE .....WAT DAT POOR MC GON DO WIT DAT NICE STUFF IN DA TRUNK???? :0


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 27 2010, 02:40 PM~16429349
> *ITS AN OPTICAL ILLUSION :happysad:
> MAYNE .....WAT DAT POOR MC GON DO WIT DAT NICE STUFF IN DA TRUNK????  :0
> *


Dat's going in da 4x4. 2 hit switches on da tril. They not gon be ready 4 dat
:0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 27 2010, 02:40 PM~16429349
> *ITS AN OPTICAL ILLUSION :happysad:
> MAYNE .....WAT DAT POOR MC GON DO WIT DAT NICE STUFF IN DA TRUNK????  :0
> *


Dat's going in da 4x4. 2 hit switches on da tril. They not gon be ready 4 dat
:0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 27 2010, 02:40 PM~16429349
> *ITS AN OPTICAL ILLUSION :happysad:
> MAYNE .....WAT DAT POOR MC GON DO WIT DAT NICE STUFF IN DA TRUNK????  :0
> *


Dat's going in da 4x4. 2 hit switches on da tril. They not gon be ready 4 dat
:0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 27 2010, 02:40 PM~16429349
> *ITS AN OPTICAL ILLUSION :happysad:
> MAYNE .....WAT DAT POOR MC GON DO WIT DAT NICE STUFF IN DA TRUNK????  :0
> *


Dat's going in da 4x4. 2 hit switches on da tril. They not gon be ready 4 dat
:0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2010, 10:10 PM~16424286
> *i want a fine line banner  :biggrin:
> 
> and i also want my 72s back
> *


 The banner is more doable than the other request..but when Im ready..yo got em


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 27 2010, 01:57 PM~16430093-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dat's going in da 4x4. 2 hit switches on da tril. They not gon be ready 4 dat
> :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coca [email protected] 27 2010, 02:01 PM~16430138
> *Dat's going in da 4x4. 2 hit switches on da tril. They not gon be ready 4 dat
> :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coca [email protected] 27 2010, 02:04 PM~16430160
> *Dat's going in da 4x4. 2 hit switches on da tril. They not gon be ready 4 dat
> :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@Jan 27 2010, 02:06 PM~16430184
> *Dat's going in da 4x4. 2 hit switches on da tril. They not gon be ready 4 dat
> :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


:ugh: wats it going on again :uh:


----------



## sic713

Dat's going in da 4x4. 2 hit switches on da tril. They not gon be ready 4 dat


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 27 2010, 11:30 PM~16435380
> *:ugh: wats it going on again :uh:
> *


Posting from cell phone signal was going in and out, but I had to
Make sure you know where the wammy is going to be placed. Its
Going to be on the front bumper like a winch


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 28 2010, 01:47 PM~16441687
> *Posting from cell phone signal was going in and out, but I had to
> Make sure you know where the wammy is going to be placed.  Its
> Going to be on the front bumper like a winch
> *


ha


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 26 2010, 08:19 PM~16421567
> *Heres Mr. Cocoa pearls whammy i jus finished..hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

hey al i need some help i try to call u but u did pick up can u call me at 832 396 4062 ask for robert i had got ur number from goofy iam from empire


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 31 2010, 08:50 PM~16472300
> *hey al i need some  help  i try to call u but u did pick up can u call me at 832 396 4062 ask for robert  i had got ur number from goofy iam from empire
> *


He's an adiccted texter....try texting him.


----------



## Coca Pearl

Al Bundy I'll be by there later to drop off steaks for u and Buck!!!!

:uh:


----------



## lincolnswanga

whats up mr cocoa pearl how the ls going


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Feb 3 2010, 12:25 PM~16499121
> *whats up mr cocoa pearl how the ls going
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2010, 05:05 PM~16395624
> *i heard this is next in line  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait to see it when it's done! Fine Line, you are like a magician when it comes to doing set-ups!


----------



## SlickDD75

IM ALMOST READY FOR FINELINE MYSELF.I'LL LET YOU KNOW.


----------



## Screenz

NEEEEEEXXXXXXTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 4 2010, 10:00 PM~16517319
> *Can't wait to see it when it's done! Fine Line, you are like a magician when it comes to doing set-ups!
> *


thanks hom"I"e


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 4 2010, 10:29 PM~16517729
> *IM ALMOST READY FOR FINELINE MYSELF.I'LL LET YOU KNOW.
> *


Alright Slick ill be ready for you


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Feb 5 2010, 03:52 PM~16524281
> *NEEEEEEXXXXXXTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


everything is ordered and on the way for this G


----------



## RAGALAC

MAYNE OG TRIPLE OG AL GON BE DOING WORK SON!!

P.S....U HIRING :happysad: I CAN SWEEP DA SHOP OR HAND U SOME WRENCHES :|


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2010, 01:42 AM~16529357
> *MAYNE OG TRIPLE OG AL GON BE DOING WORK SON!!
> 
> P.S....U HIRING :happysad: I CAN SWEEP DA SHOP OR HAND U SOME WRENCHES :|
> *


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2010, 12:42 AM~16529357
> *MAYNE OG TRIPLE OG AL GON BE DOING WORK SON!!
> 
> P.S....U HIRING :happysad: I CAN SWEEP DA SHOP OR HAND U SOME WRENCHES :|
> *


thats my job son










:biggrin:


----------



## lone star




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

lol mayne


----------



## texasgold

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2010, 09:42 AM~16530929
> *thats my job son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 trying to not let me make a dolla out of 15 cents :angry:


----------



## lone star




----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 6 2010, 01:17 PM~16531534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice setup


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## Coca Pearl

You out making drop offs. What you have Angels in the out field in the top corner :0


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Heres a couple of pics of g body uppers going on Mr. Screenz cutty. Ill start back on the ride when it stops fuken raining


----------



## Screenz

SWEET


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 12 2010, 05:22 PM~16596219
> *Heres a couple of pics of g body uppers going on Mr. Screenz cutty. Ill start back on the ride when it stops fuken raining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE, NICE WRAPP


----------



## lone star




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 12 2010, 06:22 PM~16596219
> *Heres a couple of pics of g body uppers going on Mr. Screenz cutty. Ill start back on the ride when it stops fuken raining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2010, 04:05 PM~16395624
> *i heard this is next in line  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol. me and shane broke it the first time we drove it.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 15 2010, 06:50 AM~16616420
> *lol. me and shane broke it the first time we drove it.
> *


Ha..knowing you two you prolly put NOS on it...or in it


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 15 2010, 05:35 PM~16620820
> *Ha..knowing you two you prolly put  NOS on it...or in it
> *


put some billet boyds and a 502 ramjet in dat bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mayne!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

heres rear arch stress point on g bodies


----------



## Screenz

Nice  I might need to buy stock in por-15 soon


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 16 2010, 06:12 PM~16631831
> *heres rear arch stress point on g bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 Waiting on that call :biggrin: ............


----------



## Coca Pearl

Looks like you going to need to get you an appointment book. You got them lining up and HOA aint
going the dat shit......
:0


----------



## RAGALAC




----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## Screenz

uffin:


----------



## lone star




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Ok heres your trunk mr. Screenz. still have to wire batteries and make hold downs. Then put the front coils in and test it out..


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 26 2010, 04:55 PM~16736151
> *Ok heres your trunk mr. Screenz. still have to wire batteries and make hold downs. Then put the front coils in and test it out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mayne :wow: :wow: we gon start calling u mr hardline round this bitch  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 26 2010, 05:55 PM~16736151
> *Ok heres your trunk mr. Screenz. still have to wire batteries and make hold downs. Then put the front coils in and test it out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

mayne, all brand new


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 26 2010, 05:55 PM~16736151
> *Ok heres your trunk mr. Screenz. still have to wire batteries and make hold downs. Then put the front coils in and test it out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 

Al you gettin down homie, real nice


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks homies...


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 26 2010, 05:55 PM~16736151
> *Ok heres your trunk mr. Screenz. still have to wire batteries and make hold downs. Then put the front coils in and test it out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl

Setup looking good. Waiting to finish getting that FineLine touch on mine.


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## ROBERTO G

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Need updates on current project....... :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 22 2010, 12:17 PM~16961985
> *Need updates on current project....... :happysad:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC

Hoa done kidnapped my *****


----------



## lone star




----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 15 2009, 12:01 AM~15985035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: im on the 90 now :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe

hey man the cutlass setup looks real nice.


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 28 2010, 12:19 PM~16750069
> *Thanks homies...
> *


fuck thanks......weres the pics of work in da garage!!!!!! :wow: :0


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2010, 03:08 PM~17046240
> *fuck thanks......weres the pics of work in da garage!!!!!!  :wow:  :0
> *


Ima post some soon. The ace's set up is like a puzzle


----------



## lone star

ace?


----------



## SlickDD75




----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine+Mar 31 2010, 05:33 AM~17052892-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ima post some soon. The ace's set up is like a puzzle
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Mar 31 2010, 08:14 AM~17053655
> *ace?
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 zzzzttttt zzztttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## IndividualsCC

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Mar 31 2010, 07:33 AM~17052892
> *Ima post some soon. The ace's set up is like a puzzle
> *



:rant: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## IndividualsCC

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2010, 11:20 PM~17061660
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 zzzzttttt zzztttttttt :biggrin:
> *


No bucket's allowed in this topic!!!


----------



## lone star

zztt zzzt nomsayn zzzzt nomtalbot!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 26 2010, 07:55 PM~16736151
> *Ok heres your trunk mr. Screenz. still have to wire batteries and make hold downs. Then put the front coils in and test it out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Apr 1 2010, 10:13 PM~17072476
> *No bucket's allowed in this topic!!!
> *


shit...we fucked dat up when they posted mine 10 pages ago :happysad:  






...........now urs on the other hand............  :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Some shit Ive been working on inbetween painting my house and work..not finished yet but close


















The lowers still need to be smoothed out and and I need to a sway bar bushing chingathera...


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## lone star

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC

:run: :run:


----------



## lone star




----------



## RAGALAC

:dunno:


----------



## lone star

hamush


----------



## rug442




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 21 2010, 02:17 AM~17256362
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy

real soon


----------



## Coca Pearl

:wow:


----------



## lone star

hey ey how about some pics of that 61 thats gettin cut and not givin a fuck


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

I was asked not to... Untill everything is back from the chrome shop


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 26 2010, 08:24 AM~17304212
> *I was asked not to... Untill everything is back from the chrome shop
> *


post them, and any problems u just let me know ill handle them :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 26 2010, 08:24 AM~17304212
> *I was asked not to... Untill everything is back from the chrome shop
> *


U won't tell..I won't tell :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## duceoutdaroof




----------



## duceoutdaroof




----------



## RAGALAC

:dunno: pics!! If not I'm callin hoa on yo ass!!!!!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

didnt take any pics of the 61 actually. ill take one when i put it all back together.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

where u at alberto


----------



## duceoutdaroof

:x:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 25 2010, 05:55 PM~17602510
> *where u at alberto
> *


Maybe I been busy at work. Had to go out of town for work a couple of weeks and that shit slowed me down on the 61. Now I'm back but bout to shut the doors on the "shop" to get moving on my car...it's my turn


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Feb 2 2010, 10:48 PM~16494323
> *THIS ONE'S FOR YOU CHRIS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

Let me know when you done Al, so I can take you the other half of my car.....


----------



## texasgold




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 2 2010, 01:27 PM~17676104
> *Let me know when you done Al, so I can take you the other half of my car.....
> *


I forgot.. what I'm supposed to do to ur ride next


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jun 3 2010, 11:11 AM~17685547
> *I forgot.. what I'm supposed to do to ur ride next
> *


Rear end........trailing arms....... You already did my a-arms up front


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 4 2010, 11:55 AM~17696181
> *Rear end........trailing arms.......  You already did my a-arms up front
> *


oh yea..let me know when your ready


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@May 26 2010, 07:58 AM~17608859
> *Maybe I been busy at work. Had to go out of town for work a couple of weeks and that shit slowed me down on the 61. Now I'm back but bout to shut the doors on the "shop" to get moving on my car...it's my turn
> *





> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jun 4 2010, 05:47 PM~17698625
> *oh yea..let me know when your ready
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2010, 07:42 PM~17742887
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Well what had happen was... I had told him I was gonna do his stuff when he was ready. Gota keep my word, but after that I'm done....fukn guy lonetar. Shouldn't u be Lookin for some knock offs


----------



## lone star

lol


----------



## RAGALAC

:uh: time to make room for fleetwood in finiline shop now :0


----------



## texasgold

:biggrin: 

Al....how much you gonna tax me :happysad:


----------



## lone star

does fineline have a student discount


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 22 2010, 02:42 PM~17856131
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Al....how much you gonna tax me :happysad:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2010, 07:10 PM~17859966
> *does fineline have a student discount
> *


no student discount..but you do get frequent flyer credit


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 21 2010, 12:44 AM~17842996
> *:uh: time to make room for fleetwood in finiline shop now :0
> *


gota knock out Juans frame first homie..then either you or lonestar can come thru


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jun 22 2010, 08:40 PM~17861122
> *gota knock out Juans frame first homie..then either you or lonestar can come thru
> *


:wow: juans frame ???? :dunno: WTF DID I MISS?????


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2010, 12:12 AM~17863371
> *:wow: juans frame ???? :dunno: WTF DID I MISS?????
> *


nomsayn


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 22 2010, 12:42 PM~17856131
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Al....how much you gonna tax me :happysad:
> *


You have a balance of $150


----------



## texasgold

ttt


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

theyre ready when you are homie


----------



## lone star

no, im ready when u are. hole saw meets lac. coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jun 26 2010, 06:59 PM~17894876
> *theyre ready when you are homie
> *


ill pick them up at meeting....I maybe also be taking you my rearend (no ****)


:cheesy:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Heres a couple pics of them..


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 26 2010, 06:41 PM~17895086-->
> 
> 
> 
> no, im ready when u are.  hole saw meets lac. coming soon  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 08:28 PM~17895562
> *ill pick them up at meeting....I maybe also be taking you my rearend (no ****)
> :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :ugh: :sprint:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FineLine_@Jun 27 2010, 06:25 PM~17900893
> *Heres a couple pics of them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:boink:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jun 27 2010, 06:25 PM~17900893
> *Heres a couple pics of them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look good ey.


----------



## lone star

:biggrin: 










not done by fineline btw


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2010, 08:45 PM~17902324
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not done by fineline btw
> *


lemme break out my sketch pad and see what I come up with. Im sure we can reuse sone of that to save a lil time and $$$$


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jun 27 2010, 07:25 PM~17900893
> *Heres a couple pics of them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 

looking real good


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Glad you like them homie


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Say AL I sent you a pm this morning, hit me up when you get a chance. I will swing by Saturday if you still have them....


----------



## RAGALAC

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2010, 10:18 PM~17932421
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


I haven't forgot about you bIg homIe


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jul 1 2010, 08:38 AM~17934815
> *I haven't forgot about you bIg homIe
> *


Handle ur biz homie.... ain't like I'm ina rush or something :happysad:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Since the wearher has been fucked up all this week, I havent been able to do shit in te garage so heres some pics of what Ive been doin and already did... since im not doin shit right now


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jul 4 2010, 03:51 PM~17960045
> *Since the wearher has been fucked up all this week, I havent been able to do shit in te garage so heres some pics of what Ive been doin and already did... since im not doin shit right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jul 4 2010, 05:51 PM~17960045
> *Since the wearher has been fucked up all this week, I havent been able to do shit in te garage so heres some pics of what Ive been doin and already did... since im not doin shit right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those weld :wow: :wow:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 4 2010, 10:54 PM~17961479
> *those weld  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 4 2010, 10:00 PM~17961502
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 5 2010, 03:43 PM~17965112
> *X3
> *


x4


----------



## lone star

i got the lac loaded up. when u want me to deposit that money :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

Mayne....doing work son DOING WORK!!!









P.S........fuck kennys lac....don't tell em I said it tho :happysad:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks for the compliments homies... I'm workin on it Ken


----------



## lincolnswanga

hey homie how much to do an install on a 99 linc T.C. i have the pumps and everthing


----------



## lone star

theres a waiting list ......^^^


----------



## lincolnswanga

its all good homie i aint in no rush


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2010, 11:46 AM~18034632
> *theres a waiting list ......^^^
> *


 :0


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jul 13 2010, 09:01 AM~18034289
> *hey homie how much to do an install on a 99 linc T.C. i have the pumps and everthing
> *


PM'ed


----------



## RAGALAC

:uh:


> theres a waiting list ......^^^
> [/q:uote]
> :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

This one is 3rd in line. unless the first 2 lose their patience then its next!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jul 22 2010, 05:10 PM~18115598
> *This one is 3rd in line. unless the first 2 lose their patience then its next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice avatar


----------



## IndividualsCC

Fine line work in progress.... :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2010, 09:46 AM~18034632
> *theres a waiting list ......^^^
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2010, 07:20 PM~18116756
> *nice avatar
> *


U like it because of who's holding the slow down


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2010, 09:46 AM~18034632
> *theres a waiting list ......^^^
> *


Im glad the things I need done dont require a vehicle park at his house yet... I will wait my happy ass until Al give me the green light for my rear end to get done.....lol


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jul 22 2010, 05:10 PM~18115598
> *This one is 3rd in line. unless the first 2 lose their patience then its next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :x:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind




----------



## RAGALAC




----------



## Big-Tymer




----------



## lone star

another fineline production coming soon in colaboration with the original house of hardlines. :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

House of hardlines and lonestar polishing all under one roof


----------



## GoodTimes317

does you guys have your own pumps, or do you just do installs?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Aug 19 2010, 05:18 PM~18355810
> *does you guys have your own pumps, or do you just do installs?
> *


fineline has access to pitbull pumps and equipment but can install anything u have


----------



## GoodTimes317

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 07:03 PM~18356120
> *fineline has access to pitbull pumps and equipment but can install anything u have
> *


..

nah im talking like do they have a fineline hydraulics pump? Like you know cce has cce pumps, so on so fourth.. Im looking to have something different in the midwest.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

I don't have my own line of pumps homie. SouthSide Customs in pasadena does though. You can find them I'm the Houston topic or go to Latin Kustoms car club topic


----------



## lone star

busy weekend ey


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2010, 07:29 AM~18368276
> *busy weekend ey
> *


Pics. 





Now!


----------



## IndividualsCC

:werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star

well what can i say, another fine line production. this time it was crunch time, 1 day to get it done. in at 10a driving home at 7p. just a basic install. extended a arm , hardlines, wired it up and ready to go. i personally did the hardlines on this one, but still al came thru as usual. and thanks to slim for coming to help, sure glad you could make it. 2 pump 4 battery 4 accumulator setup on my 94 lac. 4 swtich, front back, and individual dumping corners wired to 2 switches.

typical weekend at fineline, impalas and lacs










the front was cut on this one










bare racks in place



















i just threw the carpet in there to cover the batteries for now. im going to build a wall to block them off..










4 switches tucked away...










cant forget the marketing tool



















i let my homie drive home for me and he did 100 on the tollway :uh: 










made it home safe no issues and NO LEAKS :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

100! Damn it man


----------



## Big I Hou Tex

LOOKIN GOOD
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer

Up next..... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

good choice. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

some random pics i have saved


----------



## Big-Tymer




----------



## lone star

the finished product on my cadillac. built the wall, covered it in matching carpet and made it where the wall colapsed on hinges to access the batteries to charge them.


----------



## lone star

how bout sum updates on that coupe, nomtombot


----------



## Big-Tymer

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2010, 05:30 PM~18453741
> *how  bout sum updates on that coupe, nomtombot
> *


 :0


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

ill post the sub frame and racks tomorrow..i had to remove the uprights that were candle stick welded on the fame. shit was time consuming


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Aug 31 2010, 07:09 PM~18455151
> *ill post the sub frame and racks tomorrow..i had to remove the uprights that were candle stick welded on the fame. shit was time consuming
> *


if u get hungry u can chew them off....


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2010, 08:11 PM~18455827
> *if u get hungry u can chew them off....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2010, 10:11 PM~18455827
> *if u get hungry u can chew them off....
> *


 :rimshot: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big-Tymer




----------



## Big-Tymer

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer




----------



## fonz63

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

fineline putting it down with yet another lac.


----------



## Coca Pearl

What's up homie? Work lookin good.......


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

thanks homie.did u get ur lac back


----------



## Big-Tymer

thanks Al....for hookin me up.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 18 2010, 05:00 PM~18599215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Al....for hookin me up..  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 18 2010, 03:00 PM~18599215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Al....for hookin me up..  :biggrin:
> *


No problem Mr Jo


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Sep 18 2010, 03:00 PM~18599215-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Al....for hookin me up..  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FineLine_@Sep 21 2010, 07:26 PM~18626684
> *No problem Mr Jo
> *


AL AND BIG AL?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2010, 08:30 AM~18680344
> *AL AND BIG AL??????????  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74

TOOK MY PARTS TO FNELINE LAST NITE AND SAW MY LINCOLN GOTTA SAY I'M VERY HAPPY WITH THE WORK BEING DONE. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Big-Tymer

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Oct 2 2010, 01:12 PM~18718683
> *TOOK MY PARTS TO FNELINE LAST NITE AND SAW MY LINCOLN GOTTA SAY I'M VERY HAPPY WITH THE WORK BEING DONE.  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Oct 2 2010, 12:12 PM~18718683
> *TOOK MY PARTS TO FNELINE LAST NITE AND SAW MY LINCOLN GOTTA SAY I'M VERY HAPPY WITH THE WORK BEING DONE.  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Sep 17 2010, 08:01 PM~18593908
> *thanks homie.did u get ur lac back
> *


Naw I haven't gotten it back nor heard anything on it


----------



## lone star

if u dont trust other shops with your 20 30 40 50 thousand dollar lowrider, you can trust FINE LINE with it. another fine line production.















































this one too










and for the budget rider like me :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Congrats on tha spread


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Oct 4 2010, 10:32 AM~18731398
> *Congrats on tha spread
> *


----------



## IndividualsCC

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Oct 2 2010, 02:12 PM~18718683
> *TOOK MY PARTS TO FNELINE LAST NITE AND SAW MY LINCOLN GOTTA SAY I'M VERY HAPPY WITH THE WORK BEING DONE.  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *



Big up's FineLine.... Thanks for putting the Ace on the map...and the next setup we got planned is fire!!! As soon as i get off my ass and finish collecting parts :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Oct 7 2010, 08:27 AM~18758880
> *Big up's FineLine.... Thanks for putting the Ace on the map...and the next setup we got planned is fire!!! As soon as i get off my ass and finish collecting parts  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Oct 7 2010, 08:27 AM~18758880
> *Big up's FineLine.... Thanks for putting the Ace on the map...and the next setup we got planned is fire!!! As soon as i get off my ass and finish collecting parts  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's s good picture


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74

THANX BRO :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Oct 10 2010, 11:08 AM~18776613
> *THANX BRO  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

A complete 2 pump kit from hi-low ready for a lincoln..nice kit








The linc


----------



## Big-Tymer

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big-Tymer, FineLine

:wave:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 10 2010, 11:00 AM~18776913
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Big-Tymer, FineLine
> 
> :wave:
> *


Hey focker, I forgot to give u the pinche sticker lastnite....


----------



## Big-Tymer

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Oct 10 2010, 01:25 PM~18777203
> *Hey focker, I forgot to give u the pinche sticker lastnite....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I will meet up with u durning the week


----------



## RAGALAC




----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jul 4 2010, 05:51 PM~17960045
> *Since the wearher has been fucked up all this week, I havent been able to do shit in te garage so heres some pics of what Ive been doin and already did... since im not doin shit right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice welds there albert


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks there Young


----------



## 80coupedeville

Thats some nice setups yall got... im wanting
to get a setup for my caddy can I get a number to call for prices n mor info.


----------



## Big-Tymer

:biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller




----------



## RAGALAC

HOA SAID THEY GOT THERE ARMY READY N COMING TO TAKE U OUT OF BIZNIZZ... :0 :0 :0 












:biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

They're prolly Plotin something cuz it's been s while since I got a letter


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Oct 25 2010, 08:52 AM~18900995
> *They're prolly Plotin something cuz it's been s while since I got a letter
> *


get some of your peeps to build a super fence around your house guey LMAO


----------



## avengemydeath

hey al, can you get swivel fittings (stainless)? cuanto if you can good sir


----------



## fonz63

Sup Al,can u get the frame brackets for the wish bone?I just need the brackets that weld on the frame to connect the wish bone


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by FineLine+Oct 25 2010, 06:52 AM~18900995-->
> 
> 
> 
> They're prolly Plotin something cuz it's been s while since I got a letter
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha...... they roundin up da feds atf fbi and everybody lol ..........
> <!--QuoteBegin-avengemydeath_@Oct 25 2010, 01:16 PM~18903525
> *hey al, can you get swivel fittings (stainless)?  cuanto if you can good sir
> *


Hurry up n buy hurry up n buy!!!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 25 2010, 01:16 PM~18903525
> *hey al, can you get swivel fittings (stainless)?  cuanto if you can good sir
> *


Yea I can get them, what size


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Oct 26 2010, 04:40 AM~18910182
> *Yea I can get them, what size
> *


ill check tonight


----------



## Big-Tymer

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2010, 01:08 AM~18909827
> *
> Hurry up n buy hurry up n buy!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2010, 02:08 AM~18909827
> *
> Hurry up n buy hurry up n buy!!!
> *


Hurry up and get stickers to ride! :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 11:57 AM~18922638
> *Hurry up and get stickers to ride!  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## Bigthangs

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

I snuck in some time to put my setup together..some pics of progress


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 10 2010, 10:14 PM~19038567
> *I snuck in some time to put my setup together..some pics of progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: damn homIe great job


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks homIe, now I just need to make time to put it in the trunk


----------



## lone star

just a phone call away


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

I know vato... Only problem is when I get off work now it's dark as fuck. J took the pics with the hardlines lastnite around 6:30. had to use a spotlight and flash


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 11 2010, 07:10 AM~19041176
> *Thanks homIe, now I just need to make time to put it in the trunk
> *


  if I was closer I'd come help you out fam


----------



## Big-Tymer

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 10 2010, 10:14 PM~19038567
> *I snuck in some time to put my setup together..some pics of progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks homIe.. Tru FAM


----------



## lone star

i got some goggles....they help u see at night....beer goggles


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Lmao.. Keep them over there, I had my own set of those


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 10 2010, 09:14 PM~19038567
> *I snuck in some time to put my setup together..some pics of progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 10 2010, 10:14 PM~19038567
> *I snuck in some time to put my setup together..some pics of progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FINELINES!


----------



## indyzmosthated

that setup looks really nice


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

thanks homies


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 10 2010, 10:14 PM~19038567
> *I snuck in some time to put my setup together..some pics of progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKING GOOD AL!*


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 10 2010, 10:14 PM~19038567
> *I snuck in some time to put my setup together..some pics of progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NICE


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks for the comps. Now maybe I'll steal some time to actually put it in the car


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2010, 05:23 PM~19075049
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sgalaviz65

say how much to install a wishbone on my 63 impala do you have wishbones


----------



## MIJO65

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 10 2010, 10:14 PM~19038567
> *I snuck in some time to put my setup together..some pics of progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 10 2010, 11:14 PM~19038567
> *I snuck in some time to put my setup together..some pics of progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by sgalaviz65_@Nov 21 2010, 07:22 PM~19127664
> *say how much to install a wishbone on my 63 impala do you have wishbones
> *


500 bux installed. That's a pitbull wishbone


----------



## Big-Tymer




----------



## i rep big i

ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 15 2010, 03:57 PM~19073770
> *Thanks for the comps. Now maybe I'll steal some time to actually put it in the car
> *


you got that setup in the car yet. if not i'll come get it off your hands...........


----------



## rug442

:wave:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

What's up homies.. Cocoa pearl where u been


----------



## lone star




----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 13 2011, 08:45 PM~19589513
> *What's up homies.. Cocoa pearl where u been
> *


been chillin homie. i'll have to stop by one today to holla at and see what you got going one


----------



## NUESTRO ORGULLO

HOW MUCH CAN YOU GET ME A 2 PUMP SETUP FOR :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

slim said u stopped doing cars.. :happysad: did he lie to me??


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 18 2011, 06:51 PM~19632777
> *slim said u stopped doing cars.. :happysad:  did he lie to me??
> *


the homie Al said he's done :happysad: 


until he gets his house projects finished up


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

After I finish this frame im going to concentrate on my car and a lil home remodeling. Once mu car goes into paint, ill pick up some work if there's any avalible. Prolly around march


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jan 18 2011, 11:28 PM~19636383-->
> 
> 
> 
> the homie Al said he's done :happysad:
> until he gets his house projects finished up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FineLine_@Jan 19 2011, 07:58 PM~19643412
> *After I finish this frame im going to concentrate on my car and a lil home remodeling. Once mu car goes into paint, ill pick up some work if there's any avalible. Prolly around march
> *


didnt get a chance to get my fineline sticker in the back window


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 19 2011, 09:58 PM~19643412
> *After I finish this frame im going to concentrate on my car and a lil home remodeling. Once mu car goes into paint, ill pick up some work if there's any avalible. Prolly around march
> *


HOA's MOST WANTED 
:uh:


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 21 2011, 11:27 PM~19664998
> *HOA's MOST WANTED
> :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 19 2011, 07:58 PM~19643412
> *After I finish this frame im going to concentrate on my car and a lil home remodeling. Once mu car goes into paint, ill pick up some work if there's any avalible. Prolly around march
> *


Guess my luxury sport will wait till March.............


----------



## chevylo97

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 19 2011, 07:58 PM~19643412
> *After I finish this frame im going to concentrate on my car and a lil home remodeling. Once mu car goes into paint, ill pick up some work if there's any avalible. Prolly around march
> *


 what kind off work? need a new a/c? :biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper

Damn I need a wrapped frame too


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 30 2011, 12:37 AM~19735305
> *what kind off work? need a new a/c? :biggrin:
> *


I actually didneed one but just bought a 5 ton unit sat.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Jan 30 2011, 10:26 PM~19742326
> *Damn I need a wrapped frame too
> *


Im taking a break, not retiring homie what frame do u need wrapped


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Sup fam you have any adex/adels for sale?


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 31 2011, 08:02 AM~19743984
> *Im taking a break, not retiring homie what frame do u need wrapped
> *


One for my lincoln


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Jan 31 2011, 09:22 AM~19744766
> *Sup fam you have any adex/adels for sale?
> *


I sure don't but there was an adex in houston craigslist foe 300. Ill check for u b"I"g homie


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Jan 31 2011, 09:24 AM~19744777
> *One for my lincoln
> *


Depending on when u want it, im sure we can work something out


----------



## caveydd81

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 10 2010, 09:14 PM~19038567
> *I snuck in some time to put my setup together..some pics of progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice!!!!
> *


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 31 2011, 12:23 PM~19745705
> *I sure don't but there was an adex in houston craigslist foe 300. Ill check for u b"I"g homie
> *


  thanks hom"I"e


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 31 2011, 07:02 AM~19743984
> *Im taking a break, not retiring
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 31 2011, 12:24 PM~19745718
> *Depending on when u want it, im sure we can work something out
> *


Here's my number 903-516-2393 text or call me so we can see if we can get something worked out :cheesy:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

u putting in any wk ?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Ive been busy at work and tryin g to get on my car. I jus finished this car today. Now back to my car..


----------



## braingetter

Hey homie I have a 81 coupe deville I am looking at prices to juice it. I have a double whammy setup, need 8 battery rack, frame reinforcement, chain bridge, extend a-arms, etc etc. Plz pm me your info on prices . I want to get this project started asap. Thanks. bro.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 2 2011, 04:27 PM~20243717
> *Ive been busy at work and tryin g to get on my car. I jus finished this car today. Now back to my car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


superb trunk work ey


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks vato


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Apr 2 2011, 07:37 PM~20244634
> *Hey homie I have a 81 coupe deville I am looking at prices to juice it. I have a double whammy setup, need 8 battery rack, frame reinforcement, chain bridge, extend a-arms, etc etc.  Plz pm me your info on prices . I want to get this project started asap. Thanks. bro.
> *


PM'd


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

man one day i hope ill be in line for one of ur installs............. :happysad:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

ha


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

heres the last time i check to make sure nothing breaks from the get go be bore she goes home.. sorry for the crappy delay...


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 5 2011, 07:26 PM~20268034
> *heres the last time i check to make sure nothing breaks from the get go be bore she goes home.. sorry for the crappy delay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 2 2011, 05:27 PM~20243717
> *Ive been busy at work and tryin g to get on my car. I jus finished this car today. Now back to my car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where's the bumper kit :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Sold it, it was in the way of layin the ass down all the way


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Apr 7 2011, 06:52 AM~20281150
> *Where's the bumper kit  :biggrin:
> *


 ALEX BOUGHT IT.


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 7 2011, 07:16 PM~20285807
> *ALEX BOUGHT IT.
> *


any pics of it on the foe :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 2 2011, 06:27 PM~20243717
> *Ive been busy at work and tryin g to get on my car. I jus finished this car today. Now back to my car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer

:biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Jus wraped this one up today. Shortdog did all the fab work, I just did the hardlines


----------



## TRAVIESO87

TTMFT LookIn great fam!


----------



## Los 210

Nice work :wow:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks fellas


----------



## lone star

get to work ey


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Man its not easy to weld in 103° heat..inside the garage homie


----------



## lone star

tell me about it...


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

A set of control arms for a cadi I just wraped up


----------



## 63 VERT

FineLine said:


> A set of control arms for a cadi I just wraped up


 How much shipped they look good


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

These are already sold. They are heavy shipping would prolly be alot. It would be 400 if u supply the set


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## 63 VERT

FineLine said:


> These are already sold. They are heavy shipping would prolly be alot. It would be 400 if u supply the set


 Next Time I'm out there I'll drop some off


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

heres an old school lincoln i jus finished up. Im sure youll see this one around Houston soon


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

a arms extended 1" and molded


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

You should drop one of those hoppos Rf1 set ups on ur bombita cocoa


----------



## Coca Pearl

FineLine said:


> You should drop one of those hoppos Rf1 set ups on ur bombita cocoa


haven't seen one. i'll have to look it up or if you have pix or info on it. or is it like the blackmajic old skool setup........


----------



## Coca Pearl

FineLine said:


> You should drop one of those hoppos Rf1 set ups on ur bombita cocoa


i found out what it looks like. not sure if im going to do hydro's on it yet. been think grocery bags or lowering it. but i know i plan to lower it this weekend.....


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

heres a budgegt build, the wholw set up is from the 90's. He brought me 7 pumps and dumps and had to make 3 out of it all. Suprisingly it all works good cylinders dont even leak.









3 pumps, 2 reds super pumps and a luxor with a chain bridge


----------



## Coca Pearl

came out nicely done for a budget build.... 

im not seeing any progress on the 67 in the background......


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Ha, yea after working 12hrs at work then lifting other rides, im out of time. Im about 80%the done on my frame wrap.


----------



## slickpanther

FineLine said:


> heres an old school lincoln i jus finished up. Im sure youll see this one around Houston soon


Any more pics of the basket?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

slickpanther said:


> Any more pics of the basket?


No I sure don't, how's urs coming


----------



## slickpanther

FineLine said:


> No I sure don't, how's urs coming


Well let's just say some shop owners choose to procrastinate with people who they feel like they can with. I had to go up there and now homeboy is working like maniac


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

That's good lookin out on ur homeboys part


----------



## slickpanther

FineLine said:


> That's good lookin out on ur homeboys part


No, I talked to him myself. No need to have a mediator mouthpiece :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

FineLine said:


> Ha, yea after working 12hrs at work then lifting other rides, im out of time. Im about 80%the done on my frame wrap.


i hear yeah on that part. just to say i only have one day a week to work on the bomb and if i'm needing parts i have to wait until next week to work on it again.....:banghead:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Coca Pearl said:


> i hear yeah on that part. just to say i only have one day a week to work on the bomb and if i'm needing parts i have to wait until next weenujk to work on it again.....:banghead:


Yea I use my lunch break to go get whatever I need. Sunday is usually my main day of getting work done.


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## lone star

been quiet lately...


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Yep, combination of work, working on my car and no one has called on me


----------



## player85

How much for half inch t slow downs?


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## chevylo97

ttt


----------



## 1lo84regal

1979mc said:


>


looks great, u got a number for this guys? do they do mail order?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

1lo84regal said:


> looks great, u got a number for this guys? do they do mail order?[/QUOTE
> Pm'd


----------



## cali rydah

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

ttmft sup fam


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Can u pm me how much u charge to wrap a arms for my 63


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Pm'd 6 trae


----------



## DKM ATX

My boy Jesse Mr 512 told me you are the go to man, i will hit you up soon homie. Keep up the good work


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

TRAVIESO87 said:


> ttmft sup fam


sup homie


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

thanks DKM, ill keep a look out for you.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

heres a linc i jus finished up this past weekend. jus did stress. racks and spindle swap


----------



## DKM ATX

ttt for Al


----------



## mrchavez

looking good...


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks for bump homies, Ill start posting pics the lac I'm wirking on when I start in it. Probably Monday


----------



## lone star

When u ready.....


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

lone star said:


> When u ready.....


Let me know when u finish sand blasting


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

heres a cadi from Austin, woke up the next morning at it was flat. 








doing test fitting. 2 pumps for now and later up grade to 3 pumprr.
























All thats left is wire batteries and switches. Then the front stress and back to the 512


----------



## acosta512

Looking good Willie dont be hitting them switches all the way back to the Capital City! Nice work Al....


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks, I forgot to snap a pic of it before it left


----------



## acosta512

I go you,will post some this week end...:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

waiting to see update on the 67


----------



## DKM ATX

FineLine said:


> heres a cadi from Austin, woke up the next morning at it was flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing test fitting. 2 pumps for now and later up grade to 3 pumprr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All thats left is wire batteries and switches. Then the front stress and back to the 512


Its a Super Natural Thang,thanks for taking care of my homie


----------



## LOWCO77

How much would a 2 pump 6 battery set up run?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

DKM ATX said:


> Its a Super Natural Thang,thanks for taking care of my homie


No problem, thanks for lookin out


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Sorry I took a while to respond, I don't sell set ups or batteries,I jus do the installs. I can get it but not any cheaper than you.


----------



## LOWCO77

Kool. Wat do u usually charge for an install?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

I can give u a ballpark jus to give u an idea. 
I'm guessing u have a 77 MC? If u bring the set up and batteries then the install would start at $500 jus for install . Then a arms and reinforcing comes into play. Let me know exactly what u want and ill give u an exact quote. And let me know if u do have a 77 MC


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

can you convert ford 9 inch rear end or toyota rear enmds for a impala if so how much


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Yesir, jus need your stock rearend


----------



## Jay85

how much to install a piston pump and to wire it up to ten batterys in a mc thanks


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

I'm goin to go look for. Toyota rear end n get at u


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

heres a few pics of my frame. i have to sand it and shoot epoxy on it...one day


----------



## TxChivo72

NICE !


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

TxChivo72 said:


> NICE !


thanks homie


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

a 64 i jus finishes the hardlines on, before and afters













































now back to the stereo shop


----------



## REYXTC

That turned out real nice!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thx homie


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Them hard lines came out real nice


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Here's some work I been doin in the past couple weeks. I took the summer off due to it was hot as fuk


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

http://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh337/atorres75/IMAG0360.jpg[/IMG 
[IMG]http://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh337/atorres75/IMAG0361.jpg[/IMG 
[IMG]http://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh337/atorres75/IMAG0380.jpg


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

I just touched up some things on this cadi


----------



## Coca Pearl

we need progress updates on that six seven


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Haven't done anything to it since last time you saw it. Just buying parts for it.


----------



## Bigthangs

I gotta post a pic of the lowers you did for chromed:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Bigthangs said:


> I gotta post a pic of the lowers you did for chromed:thumbsup:


what's up big homie, yea do that I'm curious on what they look like chromed.


----------



## Coca Pearl

FineLine said:


> Haven't done anything to it since last time you saw it. Just buying parts for it.


having all the parts laying around in the family/game room is going to add up quick


----------



## IMPALA863




----------



## Big_Money

FINELINE HYDRAULICS always puttin in work. Clean work.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

I appreciate it homies


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

I got u Slim, lemme know when your ready


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Next ride on the roster.


----------



## texasboi

Work looks clean as hell, Imma have to hit him up when i get back to the 512, i am in desperate need of gattin my frame wrapped. How much does he charge for a full frame wrap?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

The cadi before pics...


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Pulled all the old stuff


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

texasboi said:


> Work looks clean as hell, Imma have to hit him up when i get back to the 512, i am in desperate need of gattin my frame wrapped. How much does he charge for a full frame wrap?


Pm me what kind of frame you have and we'll go from there


----------



## 63 VERT

FineLine said:


> Next ride on the roster.


Nice lac who's is it?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

63 VERT said:


> Nice lac who's is it?


Its a homie from Houston


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

What's going in the trunk of the cadi


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Almost done


----------



## texasboi

FineLine said:


> Pm me what kind of frame you have and we'll go from there


PM sent


----------



## leijabry

How much do yall charge to replace 2 seals


----------



## D-BO

Awesome work!!!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

texasboi said:


> PM sent


Pm returned


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

leijabry said:


> How much do yall charge to replace 2 seals


which ones homie


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks D BO


----------



## leijabry

Tell u tha truth idk what kind they r when I bought the car it was allready juiced its a 2 pump 4 battery cce set up on a 1974 Lincoln mark IV


----------



## TRAVIESO87

BADD ASS WORK FAM!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

leijabry said:


> Tell u tha truth idk what kind they r when I bought the car it was allready juiced its a 2 pump 4 battery cce set up on a 1974 Lincoln mark IV


pm'd


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

FAM![/QUOTE]I appreciate it b"I"g homie


----------



## texasgold

:wave:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Sup Fredo? Still don't want to sell a set of Cornell's?


----------



## texasgold

Whats a fair price


----------



## lone star

Pencil me in for a full rack work up.


----------



## edelmiro13

Can you make some center mounting bars like the ones on the upper a arms on these ?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

texasgold said:


> Whats a fair price


think about it and let me know


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

edelmiro13 said:


> Can you make some center mounting bars like the ones on the upper a arms on these ?


Yea its the of shaft cut and bent tube welded


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Lonestar jus gimme a heads up


----------



## OVERTIME

FineLine said:


> Yea its the of shaft cut and bent tube welded


How much to make these if I send you the bars


----------



## edelmiro13

FineLine said:


> Yea its the of shaft cut and bent tube welded


Can u give me a price Al please thanks


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

It looks like hey used a coil to do the one in the pic. If u want it like that ill do it for $75. If u want DOM tubing I would have to go o my buddy's chopper shop and see what he would charge me to bend the tubing cuz I don't have a hydraulic bender.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

The cadi's old and new a arms








Installed


----------



## jdog78

nice work sent u a pm.


----------



## lone star

Fried milky ways


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Lol I know your going to try it


----------



## Individualsms

Nice work AL


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

jdog78 said:


> nice work sent u a pm.


pm returned


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Individualsms said:


> Nice work AL


appreciate it Walt. Got the package last week, thanks


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

After zolatone and new batteries..ready for the streets


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

FineLine said:


> After zolatone and new batteries..ready for the streets


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Stands on 3


----------



## lone star

Nice work capt'


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Impala shafts.


----------



## 79bonnieon3

FineLine said:


> Impala shafts.


How much?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

I did those for someone, if u send me your shafts ill do them for $100 with shipping back to u


----------



## edelmiro13

FineLine said:


> Impala shafts.


:thumbsup: nice!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

need a four link like this also


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> need a four link like this also


ok, what kind of rearend are you runnin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

not sure yet


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Nice indeed


----------



## WICKED DREAMS

U have a ## to call u fineline


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

WICKED DREAMS said:


> U have a ## to call u fineline


PM'd


----------



## Los 210




----------



## Coca Pearl

FineLine said:


> ok, what kind of rearend are you runnin


i'm sure that he is going to go with a ford 9'er


----------



## IMPALA863

:nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

ttt for albertoooooo


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Sup slim, I been working bout of town for the past month.its killing my garage time


----------



## TRAVIESO87

ttt


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

FineLine said:


> Sup slim, I been working bout of town for the past month.its killing my garage time


yea but im sure its making the wallet fat


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Heres my latest project. .almost done with this one


----------



## Coca Pearl

Looks good homie


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Thanks mr coca


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys




----------



## 63 VERT

Ttt


----------



## MIJO65

ttt


----------



## REYXTC

Clean work


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

TTT

will be dropping off Gold Mist to get the set up done


----------

